# South Dakota Snow Goose Hunt Video - St. Patricks Day



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

The luck of the Irish was with us this past Saturday in South Dakota (St. Patrick's Day!). Here's a little video we put together of the hunt. Still plenty of birds in central and northern SD. Even with temps in the 70's, we didn't see a huge migration of birds out of the area.

The weather ranged from foggy and overcast, to hot, sunny, and windy. We were able to put down a lot of juvies on this hunt in some crazy conditions. Great friends, good times!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a GoPro Hero 1080p camera and need to be able to edit, convert and upload. Any software suggestions (free hopefully)?

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Zettler,

We use the iMovie program that came standard on our Mac to edit and cut videos. We play around with a GoPro every once and a while, but have found it difficult for most hunting situations because the extreme wide angle lens makes birds that are 15yds look 50yds. It does work well for other up close and personal action sports (skiing, biking, etc.) :wink:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I guess my 15 year old plus Mac SE and 5200 aren't up to snuff!

I am not enamored with the GOPRO either and have a Contour Roam for the gun but need a better bracket to hold it on.

I will keep looking.

PS. We hunted over a spread of brand new White Rocks this month and did well....they were christened with blood, poop and the like. Bird poop that is!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good video! It sounded like you had just a little wind :rollin:


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

and thats why i dont use socks


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our group hammered the juvies that day also :sniper: really put the hurt on em  Looking forward to this st party's day :beer: going to do it all over again." If ya ain't laying in the dirt in the fields of South Dakota on St. Pattys day Then there's something wrong"


----------

